

FCC.gov reboots as an open government platform - heydenberk
http://radar.oreilly.com/2011/04/fcc-website-reboot-open-source-cloud.html

======
heydenberk
"Everything should be an API," said Van Roekel, speaking in a briefing on
Monday. "The experiences that live outside of FCC.gov should interact back
into it. In a perfect world, no one should have to visit the FCC website."
Instead, he said, you'd go to your favorite search engine or favorite app and
open data from the FCC's platform would be baked into it.

